# The dreaded ''Closings 2019'' thread



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2019)

It's with a heavy heart that I pass this info along. I'm very surprised about Blue- their base is still deep & last couple years they've made it into April. Ppl on that Pa. site are p*ssed.

Blue Mt Pa.: tomorrow Sat. 3-30-18 at 4 pm
Elk: Sat. 3-30-18 at 4:30
Montage: this weekend then re-open April 6
Mountaincreek: 4-1-19
Shawnee: closed

BUT! Campgaw intends to go til next weekend (but closed early in the week). Hooray for the little guy!


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 29, 2019)

legalskier said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I pass this info along. I'm very surprised about Blue- their base is still deep & last couple years they've made it into April. Ppl on that Pa. site are p*ssed.



Yeah, Blue is definitely not closing Saturday due to lack of coverage.  They are closed again today, too.  I have never known a ski area to close so often for light rain/drizzle.  It's getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 29, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> Yeah, Blue is definitely not closing Saturday due to lack of coverage.  They are closed again today, too.  I have never known a ski area to close so often for light rain/drizzle.  It's getting a bit ridiculous.



They didn't used to, sounds like they may be having financial problems.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 29, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> They didn't used to, sounds like they may be having financial problems.



Definitely a money-saving move for whatever reason.  I saw speculation on the PA site that the current owners are planning to sell.  Maybe EPIC or IKON are in the market for a Poconos location to get a piece of the Philly market.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 29, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> They didn't used to, sounds like they may be having financial problems.



Definitely a money-saving move for whatever reason.  I saw speculation on the PA site that the current owners are planning to sell.  Maybe EPIC or IKON are in the market for a Poconos location to get a piece of the Philly market.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2019)

There’s an echo in here...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jg17 (Mar 29, 2019)

On the other end of the spectrum, Mountain Creek was planning on calling it Monday 4/7, but announced today that they're extending the season to Sunday 4/7.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2019)

jg17 said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, Mountain Creek was planning on calling it Monday 4/7, but announced today that they're extending the season to Sunday 4/7.



Hmmm?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 29, 2019)

jg17 said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, Mountain Creek was planning on calling it Monday 4/7, but announced today that they're extending the season to Sunday 4/7.


I was planning on going there Monday for their last day, now maybe I'll get a couple more days there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jg17 (Mar 30, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Hmmm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Should have been Monday 4/1 8)


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m at blue now, it’s very thin and mostly ice. They would have to move a lot of snow around to make it another weekend.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 31, 2019)

Domeskier said:


> Definitely a money-saving move for whatever reason.  I saw speculation on the PA site that the current owners are planning to sell.  Maybe EPIC or IKON are in the market for a Poconos location to get a piece of the Philly market.



what site is this on, I’m very interested in seeing what it says?


----------



## mikes (Mar 31, 2019)

I was at Blue on Tuesday and conditions were good through most of the day.  The place was pretty empty and I’m sure most of those there were season pass holders.  Hard to make money under those circumstances.  Vail rumors have been floating around on Paskiandride for some time.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 31, 2019)

asnowmobiler said:


> what site is this on, I’m very interested in seeing what it says?



There is a Blue forum on PASkiandride:  https://www.paskiandride.com/forums/

Mostly just people making snide comments in the threads on the days Blue closes due to a slight chance of rain.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 31, 2019)

I just checked out that forum and couldn’t find a thread about blue being up for sale or being sold. I did see a few posts in some threads that hinted about it and some about money issues but not much.
 I’ve heard this rumor going around at the mountain much of the year and I wished I could find more about it. 
Some people say Vail is buying it but I find that hard to believe. Peaks would be my best guess and would be awesome to have it on the Peaks Pass.


----------



## mikes (Mar 31, 2019)

No there has been nothing anywhere near official... just internet chatter.  I’d be interested in seeing it join a multi mountain pass that would give us PA and NJ skiers some other options up north.   Peak is the only option right now but I don’t have any interest in JF.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree. I had the Peaks pass two years ago and got tired of Frost and Boulder very quickly, they are both only about 15 minutes from home, blue is about 30 minutes.. We did a bunch of trips to Hunter and mount snow but doing that gets costly with lodging, fuel ect. Plus we do a week out west once a year, so a pass that covers that would be awesome.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 31, 2019)

Would be nice if Vail came in and replaced those side-by-side doubles with a quad.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2019)

legalskier said:


> BUT! *Campgaw *intends to go til next weekend (but closed early in the week). Hooray for the little guy!



Closed for season. And I wanted to get a few laps in this afternoon after a morning softball game- good thing I checked their site. Oh well.



asnowmobiler said:


> I’m at blue now, it’s very thin and mostly  ice. They would have to move a lot of snow around to make it another  weekend.



Looks pretty darn good on their mountain cams:
http://www.skibluemt.com/mountain-cams/


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 31, 2019)

Sure there were some very good parts, but there were places where it was almost edge to edge with dirty ice. Lazy mile was horrible on left for most of the run.
so yeah you could pick your way around but bring your rock skis.
as much as a hate Camelback. I may go there next weekend to ski free and get tacos at the shack.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2019)

asnowmobiler said:


> I just checked out that forum and couldn’t find a thread about blue being up for sale or being sold. I did see a few posts in some threads that hinted about it and some about money issues but not much.
> I’ve heard this rumor going around at the mountain much of the year and I wished I could find more about it.
> Some people say Vail is buying it but I find that hard to believe. Peaks would be my best guess and would be awesome to have it on the Peaks Pass.



Your prayers have been answered.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 1, 2019)

check yo calendars


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> check yo calendars



;-)


----------



## asnowmobiler (Apr 1, 2019)

That was well done by someone that took their time researching and adding a good amount of facts.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been working on this list since 2006. The first one always takes the most time:


Eastern Closing Thread 2019 …No fooling around: Skiing is an April sport – Part 1
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/04/01/eastern-closing-thread-2019-no-fooling-around-skiing-is-an-april-sport-part-1/


Need to get stuff done, I'm going skiing for a few days.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2019)

MadPatSki said:


> I've been working on this list since 2006. The first one always takes the most time:
> 
> 
> Eastern Closing Thread 2019 …No fooling around: Skiing is an April sport – Part 1
> ...



Thx for your hard work- I'll bookmark it.
In April when I tell ppl I'm going skiing I usually get:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2019)

Last day for Stratton is Sunday, April 14th.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 2, 2019)

Glenn said:


> Last day for Stratton is Sunday, April 14th.




 Attitash is done but says "We MAY be open for one more weekend 4/6 & 4/7"
Somehow I doubt it.....  Plus things are much better over at The Cat


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 2, 2019)

2Planker said:


> Attitash is done but says "We MAY be open for one more weekend 4/6 & 4/7"
> Somehow I doubt it.....  Plus things are much better over at The Cat



Stratton and Attitash...I had the dates already.  Check the link.:grin:


----------



## urungus (Apr 4, 2019)

Berkshire East will reopen this Saturday the 6th for one last day


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Apr 5, 2019)

Bellayre’s last day is Sunday unless they get snow next week in which case they’ll open next weekend too.


----------



## machski (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, not exactly a close, but if you're feeling nostalgic and need a final ride on Killington's North Ridge Triple, get there by this Sunday.  After that, they are beginning the dismantling while they still have snow on the ground.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2019)

Whiteface: closed on April 8 & 9, re-opening April 10. I guess they'll be doing their taxes.


----------



## Rushski (Apr 8, 2019)

Yesterday was the closing of Ragged.  Surprisingly low numbers for good conditions and weather.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 10, 2019)

Here is this week's list...

Give thanks to a ski area. Go skiing.

Eastern Closing 2019 : April’s snow showers brings late Easter skiing or May possibly be more – Week 2
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/04/10/eastern-closing-2019-aprils-snow-showers-brings-late-easter-skiing-or-may-possibly-be-more-week-2/


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 10, 2019)

The Loaf just announced they will be open DAILY through May 5th!!   With another 15 inches of snow this week, I am thinking there will be plenty of trails to ski on May 5th.   

And I see MadPatSki has already captured that in his blog.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 10, 2019)

skiMEbike said:


> The Loaf just announced they will be open DAILY through May 5th!!   With another 15 inches of snow this week, I am thinking there will be plenty of trails to ski on May 5th.
> 
> And I see MadPatSki has already captured that in his blog.



  SR just announced they will be OPEN for the weekend of 4/27 & 4/28
Orig last day was supposed to be 4/21..... 
Although I do think it's weekends only after 4/15


----------



## machski (Apr 10, 2019)

2Planker said:


> SR just announced they will be OPEN for the weekend of 4/27 & 4/28
> Orig last day was supposed to be 4/21.....
> Although I do think it's weekends only after 4/15


Original original last day was the 28th with weekends after the 15th published on everything they put out.  For some reason, they had changed their mind after the flash season pass sales ended and tried to shrink it to the 21st.  Outrage ensued and they went back to will be open 27/28th if conditions allow.  I figured they would wait til Thursday or Friday the 25/26 to make a decision in case it looked like a rainout weekend, glad they have committed to it now.  We are only skiing everything still and with 8-10 inches of new snow this week, should keep about everything open.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 10, 2019)

SR was pretty great last weekend. Giving Killington a try, Friday.  Any recent reports?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 10, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Bellayre’s last day is Sunday unless they get snow next week in which case they’ll open next weekend too.



I saw they're opening this Saturday for one more day. $25 window rate and $10 for pass-holders from other mountains.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 11, 2019)

cdskier said:


> I saw they're opening this Saturday for one more day. $25 window rate and $10 for pass-holders from other mountains.


I've made a few tiny edits with the latest information I saw.
A few confirmations on open or not this weekend.
A few new extended or retracted closing dates (ex: Saturday instead of Sunday or adding an extra weekend).
And one surprise one day opening today (Thursday) for Northeast Slopes for one day only.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 16, 2019)

To borrow from another motto... "Ski It While You Can"

Down to 38 (12 spinning daily)

*Eastern Closing 2019: Late Easter and Deep into April Snowpack – Week 3*

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/04/16/eastern-closing-2019-late-easter-and-deep-into-april-snowpack-week-3/

Quebec: 24
Ontario: 2
Newfoundland and Labrador: 1?

Vermont: 6
Maine: 2
New Hampshire: 2
New York: 1


----------



## legalskier (Apr 17, 2019)

MadPatSki said:


> To borrow from another motto... "Ski It While You Can"
> 
> Down to 38 (12 spinning daily)
> 
> ...



..and fading fast. Thanks Pat


----------



## njdiver85 (Apr 17, 2019)

Killington on Friday- yes or no?  Looks like rain won't start up again until late in the day on Friday.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 17, 2019)

Wow...MRG announced they are going for their new record on Saturday.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 17, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Wow...MRG announced they are going for their new record on Saturday.



Thanks. I just checked hour ago and it was still not announced.

Wow...



> Today is not the day to sit inside writing marketing copy so I’ll keep this short. In true Mad River Glen fashion, we are going to go against all sound and reasonable ski area management decision-making principles and open for one more day on Saturday only. We will operate the single chair only from 10am-4pm. It is going to be warm, wet and probably require some creative "skiing" to get down the mountain.



Major update on my blog post.

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...e-easter-and-deep-into-april-snowpack-week-3/



> Update, April 17, 2:00pm: Wash out Easter Weekend. Ski areas are looking at all the rain in the forecast and wondering about the weekend plans. Regardless of the huge amount of snow, some decided that they will not open for one last weekend at Easter.
> 
> 
> So far these include:
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2019)

MadPatSki said:


> Thanks. I just checked hour ago and it was still not announced.
> 
> Wow...
> 
> ...


Wildcat announced on Facebook early this week they will be weekends only after Easter.  May 5th is the goal, but I'm guessing 4/28

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chrisbk (Apr 17, 2019)

mad river is open today and saturday.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 17, 2019)

MadPatSki said:


> Thanks. I just checked hour ago and it was still not announced.
> 
> Wow...
> 
> ...



Another update...Whiteface called it quits due to the forecast.

Edit...nevermind...I see you got it already.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 17, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Wildcat announced on Facebook early this week they will be weekends only after Easter.  May 5th is the goal, but I'm guessing 4/28
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



I skied Wildcat today, epic corn bump afternoon, but base is getting thin.  I agree 4/28 should not be much of an issue.  5/5? They would really have to want to do it, and that is usually not the case.  And the mountain was packed today by Wildcat standards as lift lines reached 3 or 4 minutes at peak.  Families will come out during spring vacation on the nice days.


----------



## slatham (Apr 17, 2019)

Smuggs also called it a season due to forecast.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 18, 2019)

slatham said:


> Smuggs also called it a season due to forecast.



Wildcat just announcing that they will CLOSE FRIDAY THRU SUNDAY.

 Reassess Monday - Probably just weekends only after that


----------



## machski (Apr 18, 2019)

I am glad the wife and I made the plan to go to Mammoth this weekend and next week (NHVaca week).  The weather out here looks horrible, with stuff starting to shrink fast.  Meanwhile, out there they just kept the ENTIRE resort open through the last weekend of April now.  Glad they let me upgrade my lodging without penalty now that the village and village Gondola are in play our entire stay.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 19, 2019)

I decided to add an extra post due to the deluge of closures and skip one weekend approach.

From 38 to 17...
*Eastern Closing 2019: Deluge Easter edition – Week 3a*

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/04/19/eastern-closing-2019-deluge-easter-edition-week-3a/


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2019)

Okay, how bad is it?

After the Deluge, What’s Left? Eastern Closing 2019: Week – 4
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/04/23/after-the-deluge-whats-left-eastern-closing-2019-week-4/


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you Pat, always appreciate your blog. Hoping to get one more day in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 24, 2019)

The Sneak said:


> Thank you Pat, always appreciate your blog. Hoping to get one more day in.



Thanks. You definitely have time left if you can sneak one in.

SK, RI? Saskatchewan and Rhode Island???


----------



## skiur (Apr 24, 2019)

Has to be a mistake that Big Boulder in PA will be open May 4th?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 24, 2019)

skiur said:


> Has to be a mistake that Big Boulder in PA will be open May 4th?



Nope...

https://www.jfbb.com/event/new-event-174/


----------



## skiur (Apr 24, 2019)

Wow, even though its just in the park, its pretty impressive for a PA resort to open in May.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 25, 2019)

Major update on my last post.


Update: Thursday evening:
Another April weekend, another terrible forecast weekend. From my point of view, flood levels are the highest in a generation, the rivers are rising and the call is still for a few days of rain. You know there is an issue when you have to look if the highways are still open if you want to go skiing.


A few things have come into focus the last few hours, rain and impact on the snowpack.
A few ski areas which generally don’t have much issues with lack of snow late in season are calling it a season due to the unfavourable forecast again this weekend are throwing in the towel like Massif du Sud, Mont Comi and Mont Sutton. Mont Orford decided not to try to reopen after not opening Easter weekend.
Others are warning that they might not open on certains days as planed or at all this weekend due to the same forecast: Ste-Anne and Vallée Bleue.


Other like Jay, Sugarloaf, without mentioning Sutton, have dialled back hopes to spinning beyond May 5. It looks like again this season, that the last spinning lifts will be at MSS and Kmart.


https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/04/23/after-the-deluge-whats-left-eastern-closing-2019-week-4/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 1, 2019)

Still 6 spinning at least one day in May. The week of daily operations, only Loaf and Kmart. Only MSS and K are looking to go beyond the first weekend in May.


Bad news, Good news: May is still a skiing month – Eastern Closing 2019 – Week 5
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...l-a-skiing-month-eastern-closing-2019-week-5/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 8, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]One more weekend of ski spring ahead; one more blog post.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Oh Mother (Nature)!!! Thanks for the continued season – Eastern Closing 2019 – Week 6[/FONT]
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...continued-season-eastern-closing-2019-week-6/


----------



## skiur (May 9, 2019)

K already pulled the plug on Friday with the rain, open sat n sun.


----------



## urungus (May 9, 2019)

skiur said:


> K already pulled the plug on Friday with the rain, open sat n sun.



Sunday looks like it could be a nice day


----------



## Smellytele (May 9, 2019)

Hoping for next weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2019)

Loveland last weekend - now closed.  Tough to see with so much snow.

Down to A Basin and Breck

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 13, 2019)

dlague said:


> Loveland last weekend - now closed.



Was it midwinter conditions when they closed or was it slushy spring skiing?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 14, 2019)

Not Loveland....but there is certainly love in what I'm seeing happening in the East.

The energizer bunny 2018-19 ski season... still going strong.
Deep snowpack...even snow in some part of the East.


MSS changed their announced closing date from May 20 to TBD. Confirming next weekend May 26-27 and tentatively June 1-2.


Here is this week's blog post:
May is the new April? Eastern Closing 2019 – Week 7
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/05/14/may-is-the-new-april-eastern-closing-2019-week-7/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 23, 2019)

Almost June!!!!


Kmart? MSS? Both?


It’s almost June – Eastern Closing – Week 8
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/05/23/its-almost-june-eastern-closing-week-8/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 29, 2019)

Last weekend with lifts running in the East (if you don't count the AKAMP at MSS/Avila at the end of June).

GO SKIING.


Skiing in June – Eastern Closing 2019 – Week 9
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/05/29/skiing-in-june-eastern-closing-2019-week-9/


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 7, 2019)

Say what?


St-Sauveur is open tomorrow: skiing + waterpark


Say What??? Still Skiing in the East – Eastern Closing 2019 – Week 10
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...ing-in-the-east-eastern-closing-2019-week-10/


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jun 8, 2019)

MadPatSki said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> St-Sauveur is open tomorrow: skiing + waterpark
> ...



I think you meant Copper in that article. Great write up!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 9, 2019)

dblskifanatic said:


> I think you meant Copper in that article. Great write up!



Yes...and thanks,


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jun 12, 2019)

A Basin on Sunday.  Firm start and bumps were not good but by 10 it was really good everywhere.  Pali, Beavers and Zuma are all closed now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Jun 12, 2019)

So there are bumps that are good if they soften? Going to be there in one week



dblskifanatic said:


> View attachment 25320
> 
> A Basin on Sunday.  Firm start and bumps were not good but by 10 it was really good everywhere.  Pali, Beavers and Zuma are all closed now.
> 
> ...


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 14, 2019)

180 said:


> So there are bumps that are good if they soften? Going to be there in one week



Here is the Ski Addict Guide to where to continue skiing.
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...guide-to-snow-eastern-closing-2019-last-post/


----------

